# Bluescreen beim start (u.a. 0x00000116 und nvlddmkm.sys)



## Dunkler (5. August 2014)

Guten Tag,
wie die Überschrift vermuten lässt bekomme ich beim starten des PCs Bluescreens.

Ich habe gestern Abend keine neuen Programme installiert 
oder sonst etwas außergewöhnliches gemacht. (Auch keine Blu-Ray angeschaut).

Dennoch erhielt ich heute beim starten des PCs direkt einen Bluescreen.
Auch beim Neustarten war dies der Fall.

Glücklicherweise kontne ich in den abgesicherten Modus.


Was habe ich bisher versucht:
- Systemwiederherstellung
- GPU Treiber deinstalliert und neu installiert.
 (Nach dem deinstallieren konnte ich den PC wieder starten, aber nach der erneuten installation  nicht mehr)
- Neuste Mainboard Traiber Installiert.
- wie in diesem Tutorial  beschrieben, habe ich die nvlddmkm.sys ersetzt.

Doch leider brachte all das keine Besserung.
Was könnte ich noch machen?


Mein System:
Windows 7 64.
*GPU:* Nvidia (Zotac) GTX480
*CPU:* Intel i7 K875
*RAM:* (Corsair) 8Gb 
*Mainboard:* Gigabyte P55A-UD4
*Soundkarte:* Creative X-Fi Titanium Fatal1ty Professional
*Netzteil:* Corsair TX650W


Bluescreen:
Siehe Bild, oder:

_*** STOP: 0x00000116 (0xFFFFFA800AC83010.0xFFFFF8800F961530.0x0000000000000000.0
x0000000000000002)

*** nvlddmkm.sys - Address FFFFF8800F961530 base at FFFFF8800F812000. Datestamp
 537a8efc_


Mit feindlichen Grüßen
Dunkler


----------



## Dunkler (7. August 2014)

Tag,
zu Beginn möchte ich um Entschuldigung für den Doppelpost bitte, aber ich benötige Hilfe.

Also ich habe nun Windows 7 Neuinstalliert und beide HDDs formatiert.

Jedoch erhielt ich den gleichen Bluescreen erneut, als ich den neusten Grafikkarten Treiber installieren wollte.

  Mit freundlichen Grüßen
  Dunkler


----------



## informatrixx (7. August 2014)

Mal einen älteren Nvidia-Grafikkartentreiber installieren könnte helfen.

Ich meine, dass es ein Bug in der aktuellen Forceware ist,
habe oft schon von dem Problem gehört.

Sollte älter sein, als die Version 337.88


----------



## norse (7. August 2014)

Gtx4xxer Serie ist nun seit langem verbuggt! Du brauchst definitiv einen alten Treiber!  Welchen genau hab ich nicht mehr im Kopf , ich täte einen 335er mal testen... Aber Viel neuer wirst du nicht nehmen können


----------



## simpel1970 (7. August 2014)

Probiere die 314.22 Version
Nvidia Probleme 460 / 560 - Maus verrückt Windows Einfrieren - Lösung: Treiber 314.22 - ComputerBase Forum


----------



## Dunkler (7. August 2014)

Guten Tag,
  Danke für Eure Antworten.


  Ich habe nun mal die Version 314.22 versucht – nun startet der PC wieder normal.
  Aber. Manchmal flackert nun mein Bild. Ebenfalls zeiht der Mauszeiger einen „Pixelschwanz“ hinter sich her 
oder ist, beim „Fadenkreuz“ in Paint, gleich ganz verpixelt..

  Auch verstehe ich einfach nicht, wie es sein kann, das ich bis vor wenigen Tagen noch mit den vielen neuen Treibern, die nach dem 314.22 herauskamen, 
keine Probleme hatte. 
Nun aber, nicht nur Sprichwörtlich, über nach alles den Bach runterging.

  Am Ende des oben verlinkten Threads ist die Rede vom 331.93. Ich werde mal versuchen, ob dieser funktioniert. 


Mit feindlichen Grüßen
Dunkler


----------



## norse (7. August 2014)

Pixelschwarz? nanana ... nicht das deeine Graka den löffel schmeißt! Probier einfach einen noch älteren Treiber, aber wenn das Problem bleibt ... schlecht.


----------



## Dunkler (7. August 2014)

Tag,
  na das sind ja rosige Aussichten.


  Also ich habe nun mal den Treiber 314.07 Versucht. Immer noch die gleichen Probleme.
  Ich probiere nun mal den 310.90

  Zur Funktionsüberprüfung der GPU, habe ich gelesen, man könnte einen Schaden direkt aus dem Dxdiag auslesen 
bzw. man sollte mal einen Versuch mit FurMark machen.
   Also beim Dxdiag wurden keine Probleme angezeigt und die GPU ist auch unter „Anzeige“ gelistet.
  Also wollte ich FurMark mal laufen lassen. 
Doch als ich das Fenster etwas verschoben habe, änderte sich dessen Farbe (s. Anhang).

  Da sich auch der Text unschön liest, wollte ich mal fragen, ob der Test mit FurMark wirklich ratsam ist?

Im Anhang befinden sich auch zwei Bilder der verpixelten Mauszeiger.


  MfG
  Dunkler


----------



## norse (7. August 2014)

Deine Graka ist defekt, bin ich zu 99% Sicher.

Was man als "Schadensbegrenzung" testen kann ist den RAM / GPU und Shader etwas runter takten (um 20MHz) und dann testen ob die Fehler immer noch auftreten. Ist aber nur eine Frage der Zeit bis dass die Fehler dann auch wieder auftreten... auf Dauer wirst du dich nach einer neuen Graka umsehen müssen. Zumal NVIDIA die 400er GPUs eh aufgrund der verbuggten Treiber sterben lässt -.-


----------



## simpel1970 (7. August 2014)

Dunkler schrieb:


> Auch verstehe ich einfach nicht, wie es sein kann, das ich bis vor wenigen Tagen noch mit den vielen neuen Treibern, die nach dem 314.22 herauskamen, keine Probleme hatte.


 


norse schrieb:


> ... nicht das deeine Graka den löffel schmeißt!


 
Danach sieht es für mich auch aus.


----------



## Dunkler (7. August 2014)

Tag,
  oh man das wird eine teure Zeit… .


Kann es auch durch etwas anderes kommen?
  Wie gesagt, ich habe Windows neu Installiert, vlt. fehlt ein anderer Treiber?


  MfG
  Dunkler


----------



## simpel1970 (8. August 2014)

Kann es (z.B. Motherboard, Netzteil), ist aber eher unwahrscheinlich.

Dass es an einem fehlenden Treiber hängt, wäre bei dem Fehlerbild auch eher unwahrscheinlich.
Aktuellste Audio- und insbes. Chipsatztreiber sind installiert? DirectX auch auf dem aktuellsten Stand (kann z.B. mit dem WebInstaller von DirectX überprüft werden)?


----------



## IT-curiosity93 (8. August 2014)

Hallo zusammen
Ich habe seit gestern Nachmittag genau die gleichen Probleme mit meinen beiden GTX 460er wie «Dunkler». Den neusten NVidia WHQL-Treiber (340.52) habe ich vor ein paar Tagen geladen. Mit dem vorherigen Treiber 337.88 war eigentlich alles noch i. O. Mein PC freezte während einem «harmlosen» Youtube Video. Nach dem Neustart wie oben erwähnt, der Fehlercode 0x00000116.

Heute habe ich im abgesicherten Modus im Geräte-Manager die Treiber deinstalliert (Später auch noch mit Driver Sweeper). Nun ist es so, dass Windows nach der Deinstallation zwar normal hochfährt, jedoch nach der Neuinstallation der Windows-Treiber und dem anschliessenden Neustart wieder der Bluescreen erscheint...


----------



## simpel1970 (12. August 2014)

Das hört sich nach einem Grafikkartendefekt an. Dass die Karte im abgesicherten Modus keine Probleme macht, liegt an der fehlenden Grafikbeschleunigung (ohne Treiber).
Du könntest noch testen, ob die Karte funktioniert, wenn du die Taktraten absenkst (Core-, Shader- und Memtakt jeweils um mind. 200mhz). Damit könntest du noch ne Weile bis zur neuen Karte aushalten.

Um ganz sicher zu gehen könntest du die Grafikkarte noch in einem anderen Rechner testen (z.B. bei einem Bekannten).


----------



## IT-curiosity93 (12. August 2014)

Danke für die Tipps.
Betreffend den Taktraten: Leider kann ich diese nicht ändern. Das Expertool von Gainward und der MSI Afterburner funktionieren weder im abgesicherten noch im normalen Modus.

Kann man eine der beiden Grakas deaktivieren, ohne diese ausbauen zu müssen?
Ist es eigentlich möglich, dass ein schlechter Treiber eine Grafikkarte beschädigen und sogar zerstören kann?


----------



## IT-curiosity93 (12. August 2014)

Mir ist übrigens erst aufgefallen, dass, wenn ich den PC vom Stromnetz nehme, so ein gut hörbares «Klack» Geräusch entsteht...


----------



## simpel1970 (13. August 2014)

IT-curiosity93 schrieb:


> Kann man eine der beiden Grakas deaktivieren, ohne diese ausbauen zu müssen?



Nein. Eine der Grafikkarten ausbauen. Testen. Andere Grafikkarte einbauen. Testen.
Nur so kannst du die defekte Grafikkarte ermitteln.


----------



## kaisper (8. Oktober 2014)

So ich melde mich auch mal mit dem selben Problem zuworte. Meine GTX 570 quittiert auch seit wenigen Tagen den Dienst. Selbes Problem wie beschrieben. Rechner mit Bluescreen (nvlddmkm.sys blabla code 0x00000116) kurz nach dem Windowslogo beim hochfahren. Booten nur möglich im abgesicherten Modus oder mit deinstallierter Karte. Das installieren eines älteren Treibers(320.49 älter gabs auf der Nvidia seite nicht mehr) brachte auch wenig Erfolg, da folgendes lustiges Bild dabei rumkam. Aktuell habe ich eine 8800GT im Rechner mit der alles einwandfrei funktioniert, nur wird sie vom neuste Treiber (344.11) nicht mehr unterstützt.
Für mich sieht es leider auch stark nach einem Defekt meiner Karte aus. Aktuelles Fermi sterben ?


----------



## simpel1970 (9. Oktober 2014)

Wenn es mit der 8800er einwandfrei läuft, spricht alles für einen Defekt. 
Sicher gehen kannst du, wenn die Karte in einem anderen PC die gleichen Mucken macht.
Falls du die Möglichkeit (anderer PC) nicht hast, könntest du zumindest mal die Treiber mit dem DDU Tool restlos entfernen: Display Driver Uninstaller (DDU) 13.4.0.0
Netzwerkkabel trennen (damit WinUpdate nicht dazwischen funkt) und nach einem Neustart die aktuellsten Treiber installieren.

Hilft alles nichts, kannst du ggf. hiermit die Lebenszeit der Grafikkarte noch etwas verlängern: Defekte Grafikkarten GESUND BACKEN! - ComputerBase Forum


----------

